# Preg-Tone



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone here actually use a preg-tone on thier goats?

How accurate do you find it to be? Is it easy to use? I'd love to hear about it.

A friend of mine purchased one (still waiting for it to come in) and I'm seriously thinking of buying one as well. It would be more cost effective for me then having the vet come out to do ultrasounds and blood samples.

Thank you!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Never used one... Sorry, hopefully someone will give you a better response soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing....sorry I couldn't help either....


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I'm shocked no one uses one! 
The price is not bad at all ($500 CND), I could have bought 2 with the money I've spent last year and this year on vet ultrasounds (with LOTS of falses) & blood tests.

My friend gets hers this week, so I'm hoping I get to try it out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Let us know how she likes it. I have never used one but heard from one person that there is only a short window during the pregnancy that you can use it to tell. I can't figure how that would be correct. Let us know.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

That is pretty darn COOL! BUUUUT...I have such a small herd, it wouldn't be cost effective. But oh so COOOL. Maybe I just need to get a few more goats!! LOL Thanks for posting interesting topics like that-I'd never heard of it!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Okay she is going to call me when it comes in and we are going to use it together, so I'll post our findings.

I did get in contact with a breeder who uses one with good results now - but she told me there is a learning curve, and can be tricky not to just get a positive result off the rumen. She still varifies the positive results (on does that have not settled) with blood samples.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Just got the phone call, UPS just left her place, so I'm going over there now.
We plan to test it on the doe kids we know are not bred, then try it on the possibly bred does.
Got some great tips from a breeder who uses it, so we can hopefully avoid some begginers errors.
I'll post our findings when I get back.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I want one of these, I am really interested in your review and hope you will post the tips for using it.

Jan


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Alright I'm back. My arm is killing me from being kicked! Most of the goats hated it! Keeping in mind they are meat does and aren't used to being handled close to their udders.
At first we were getting positive sounds on the unbred kids, so we just kept playing with it to get the right spot - which ended up being exactly what the directions with the machine were..... and once we got it right, no one was getting the positive tone. We moved on to the possibly bred does, and one we got a positive tone before we even touched her :laugh: . But when its in the right spot, its actually pretty easy. I don't know for sure if I trust the positive results yet, but the open ones I do believe, that was pretty clear. 
So it was 5 positve and 3 open. So we'll find out in the fall (she doesn't do blood checks).

Here's a link to the goat instructions: http://www.rencocorp.com/pdf/PtGoats3.pdf
I would follow them to a T for good results.
I agree with the instructions that making them pee first was better.

The breeder I had talked to said, once they test postive they will keep testing positive if they are truely bred in her experience, no matter how far along.

And my tip is to practice on ones you KNOW aren't bred, I think that helped us alot.

All and all, I do think I will buy one. I have a large herd and it will be cost effective for me (even if its only good for finding the open does). Also, I have some does I would like to sell, and it would be nice to know they are open before I let them go.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Great post... I've been trying to talk my hubby into getting one for me. Think those things are pretty cool!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I think it will take more practice to really get the hang of it, but I'm pretty happy. For me it will still be cheaper to have a few blood tests done on the ones I'm not sure on, then having to have everyone done.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. How do you make them pee?

Jan


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

We just walked around in the pens a bit, most of them squated as soon a we went in.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this incase anyone else is going to purchase one. This is where I found it the cheapest AND with free shipping to boot!
http://www.allivet.com/PREG-TONE-p/25936.htm


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought one of these last year and found that it was really accurate. I tried it at 60 days and had a tough time getting a tone. Tried it again closer to 90 days and was getting instant positive tones. I'm selling mine though since I seven does now and I learned how to take blood. The does I still have are Boers and are hard to catch and kick. It would work well for someone that had a stand or goats that will stand still for them.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I agree, a stand would make things much more easier then when I tried my friends.
Our stand is around 3 feet off the ground so should work perfect!

I found this video on you-tube:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

chelseaboer How much are you selling it for? did you get it new or used?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought it new last fall from Valley Vet. I've used it twice and still have everything that came with it and it's in excellent condition. I'm going to try selling it for 350


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I will run it by my hubby.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Got mine today!! 
I have to wait for help to do the goats, but I tried it on the dog, and she's bred (Which I kinda figured, but didn't know for sure!) :stars: .


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you get my emails from yesterday about it? You should have messages on this board.

Jan


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

No. did you send a PM or an email? Maybe its in my junk box... I`ll have alook.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

No sorry, there's nothing.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I sent two emails through the Goatspot, that green button on the bottom of every message. I got the message that they had been sent.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I sent it to chelsboers, though, is that not the person with the pregtone for sale?

Jan


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Oh okay, sorry I read it like you were sending the message to me LOL.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Me too, I had to go check to see if I sent it to the right person. Sorry.

Jan


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

lissablack said:


> I sent it to chelsboers, though, is that not the person with the pregtone for sale?
> 
> Jan


Sorry I just found your message in my spam folder (I had over 400 messages so I guess I need to check it more often) anyway I sent you an email


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Here are some tips I forgot to mention:
You MUST switch the settings when using it on different animals (it comes set for pigs), its not difficult and the machine should come with instructions to tell you what to do.
We found that you get better results by first shaving the hair in the area your testing, then wiping it clean with an oil soaked cloth.
You need to use quite a bit of oil.


----------

